# BNA



## Bloodhowl (Jan 23, 2020)

Check out BNA it looks like a pretty cool anime. with a bunch of anthro's and has studio TRIGGER working on it too.


----------



## WXYZ (Jan 28, 2020)

Nice! Think I'm going to watch this when it airs.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 8, 2020)

Bloodhowl said:


> has studio TRIGGER working on it too.


More than a good enough reason not to watch this then.


----------

